# Michigan High School Shooting



## TrulyBlessed (Dec 1, 2021)

This video is so chilling  RIP to all the innocent lives he took and I hope the others still fighting for their lives survive. His parents need to be locked up too.



Swipe


----------



## TrulyBlessed (Dec 1, 2021)




----------



## Everything Zen (Dec 1, 2021)

Blood drained from my face and body thinking of these kids today.


----------



## Theresamonet (Dec 1, 2021)

Mother of the shooter’s love letter to Trump.


----------



## PatDM'T (Dec 2, 2021)

I was so 
busy the last 
couple of days
that I completely 
forgot to look
this story up. 
And when I
remembered the 
clip I saw showed
him looking as
if he is six
years old.


----------



## PatDM'T (Dec 2, 2021)

PatDM'T said:


> I was so
> busy the last
> couple of days
> that I completely
> ...


I was just thinking
how we do not
usually get 
innocent-looking
images of black
criminals or victims
#dirtytoenails
but the first 
image I saw
of this killer 
was him looking
like a sweet 
choir boy. 
I agree with
this tweet:


----------



## Miss_Luna (Dec 2, 2021)

PatDM'T said:


> I was just thinking
> how we do not
> usually get
> innocent-looking
> ...


This made me so upset. Using a picture from elementary school when this man (calling him this since this is how they frame young Black boys, innocent or not) killed 4 people at this point. 

He is a monster, he should go to prison. I'm not sorry. His family should be charged. I don't care, I don't care. No child should have to practice active shooter drills in school. This is ridiculous.


----------



## LivingInPeace (Dec 2, 2021)

He looks like a demon.


----------



## Reinventing21 (Dec 2, 2021)

Yes...the use of that obviously elementary photo instead of his current derranged, demonic looking mug shot was maddening in its blatant expression of white privelege.  It is also not surpising that on another popular forum with mostly non melanated people, there hasn't been one peep about this case.

The problem for them in part is that they want the right to posssess assault weapons, and the fact that the father bought such a deadly weapon, knowing his teen son had severe emotional/mental issues, brings to light the debate they don't want to have: gun control.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Dec 3, 2021)

This is sick.

Yesterday


Today


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Dec 3, 2021)

PatDM'T said:


>


Good for them kids using deductive reasoning.  They went from hearing "bro" to jumping out the window.  They did what they supposed to do.


----------



## Everything Zen (Dec 3, 2021)

Black Ambrosia said:


> This is sick.
> 
> Yesterday
> 
> ...


But why?


----------



## Kanky (Dec 3, 2021)

Is it just me or does it look like they are setting the son up to get off lightly while they blame the parents for not reigning in a crazy person?


----------



## LivingInPeace (Dec 3, 2021)

Crackers Phinn said:


> Good for them kids using deductive reasoning.  They went from hearing "bro" to jumping out the window.  They did what they supposed to do.


Girl, they were like, "Nope!" and commenced to running.


----------



## TrulyBlessed (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## silverbuttons (Dec 3, 2021)

TrulyBlessed said:


>



*rolling my eyes* 

so the teacher saw all this and didn’t recommend suspension?

the PR team for this school district is working overtime.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Dec 3, 2021)

silverbuttons said:


> *rolling my eyes*
> 
> so the teacher saw all this and didn’t recommend suspension?
> 
> the PR team for this school district is working overtime.


The teacher did what s/he was supposed to do by notifying administrators. Sounds like this is one of the incidents that prompted the meeting at the school with the parents. This is on the administrators for not suspending or expelling him and walking him out the school.


----------



## TrulyBlessed (Dec 3, 2021)

Now there’s a manhunt underway for the parents. They’ve been charged with involuntary manslaughter.


----------



## HappyAtLast (Dec 3, 2021)

TrulyBlessed said:


> Now there’s a manhunt underway for the parents. They’ve been charged with involuntary manslaughter.


They fled in a Kia. Lord I want to laugh, but out of respect for his victims, I won't.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Dec 3, 2021)

Kanky said:


> Is it just me or does it look like they are setting the son up to get off lightly while they blame the parents for not reigning in a crazy person?


Naw, that white boy killed white kids and the parents tryna run that whole family bout to be in jail.


----------



## Kanky (Dec 3, 2021)

Crackers Phinn said:


> Naw, that white boy killed white kids, that whole family bout to be in jail.


I hope so. His parents are terrible and should go to jail too, but I don’t like how they are using baby pictures and talking about the shooter being mentally ill. I don’t want him to end up in a mental hospital instead of prison.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Dec 3, 2021)

Kanky said:


> I hope so. His parents are terrible and should go to jail too, but I don’t like how they are using baby pictures and talking about the shooter being mentally ill. I don’t want him to end up in a mental hospital instead of prison.


Actually white baby pictures above the words Accused Murderer hit white folks different especially when the bodies caught are white kids.   Ain't go be no mental hospital, Baby Huey bout to be tried as an adult and put in with the clink with bubba, Cletus and the Gimp.

That's why them white boy school shooters usually kill themselves or choose death by cop cuz they know sympathy out the window after the quarter back gets shot.


----------



## Keen (Dec 3, 2021)

Crackers Phinn said:


> Actually white baby pictures above the words Accused Murderer hit white folks different especially when the bodies caught are white kids.   Ain't go be no mental hospital, Baby Huey bout to be tried as an adult and put in with the clink with bubba, Cletus and the Gimp.
> 
> That's why them white boy school shooters usually kill themselves or choose death by cop cuz they know sympathy out the window after the quarter back gets shot.


I gave up after nothing was done after Sandy Hooks.  Elementary age white kids died and nothing was done.


----------



## dancinstallion (Dec 3, 2021)

HappyAtLast said:


> They fled in a Kia. Lord I want to laugh, but out of respect for his victims, I won't.





Crackers Phinn said:


> Actually white baby pictures above the words Accused Murderer hit white folks different especially when the bodies caught are white kids.   Ain't go be no mental hospital, Baby Huey bout to be tried as an adult and put in with the clink with bubba, Cletus and the Gimp.
> 
> That's why them white boy school shooters usually kill themselves or choose death by cop cuz they know sympathy out the window after the quarter back gets shot.



Yall are going to make me go to hell for laughing. 
Clink with Bubba, cletus and Gimp took me out. And what's wrong with a Kia?


----------



## cocosweet (Dec 3, 2021)

HappyAtLast said:


> They fled in a Kia. Lord I want to laugh, but out of respect for his victims, I won't.





dancinstallion said:


> Yall are going to make me go to hell for laughing.
> Clink with Bubba, cletus and Gimp took me out. And what's wrong with a Kia?


I don't know anything about the quality of the vehicles, I just know that before we knew Kia as a car company, KIA meant ( actually it still means) Killed In Action. Of all the cars you decided to flee in for facilitating  murder, they chose the worst possible one.


Keen said:


> I gave up after nothing was done after Sandy Hooks.  Elementary age white kids died and nothing was done.


Agreed. That was supposed to be the spark for a serious overhauling of our gun laws. If that didn't bring it about, nothing will.


----------



## Theresamonet (Dec 3, 2021)

TrulyBlessed said:


>



I’m glad the parents are being charged and their bad parenting is on full display. I’m so tired of parents ruining their kids, and then sending them out into the world to terrorize the rest of us. Nobody asked them to birth these monsters.  

The school administrators involved need to be fired, and disciplined to whatever extent possible. They’re talking about the parents failed to check his bag, and didn’t take him home, like the school had no authority. The administrator could have also checked his bag, and put his little ass out, regardless of what his parents wanted. TF?


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## Black Ambrosia (Dec 3, 2021)

FWIW I asked my mom what she thought about how the school administration handled this. She’s a retired middle school principal in Michigan. She said the school couldn’t suspend him because he hadn’t done anything. She said you have to threaten someone or get into a fight before suspension is an option. I’m sure looking at ammunition on your cell phone and having violent drawings could be considered a threat to some but because he didn’t put hands on anyone or threaten anyone directly, there was only so much they could do.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## Black Ambrosia (Dec 4, 2021)

Their attorney said they left the area for their own safety and would turn themselves in. Instead they withdrew $4k and turned their cell phones off.


----------



## Theresamonet (Dec 4, 2021)

Black Ambrosia said:


> FWIW I asked my mom what she thought about how the school administration handled this. She’s a retired middle school principal in Michigan. She said the school couldn’t suspend him because he hadn’t done anything. She said you have to threaten someone or get into a fight before suspension is an option. I’m sure looking at ammunition on your cell phone and having violent drawings could be considered a threat to some but because he didn’t put hands on anyone or threaten anyone directly, there was only so much they could do.



If you Google ‘kid suspended drawing’ there are several stories on the first page of kids who were suspended just for drawing offensive images. All less graphic than what this killer was described to have drawn.

Even if it were not considered a threat, kids get suspended for far less than threats or fights all the time. I’m sure there was some lesser offense they could have sent him home for. How about a fews days suspension for using his cellphone during class? And you’d think that, in today’s climate, a kid either looking up guns or drawing guns would be automatic grounds for a backpack and locker search. I don’t think the administrators hands were tied at all, they just didn’t take it as seriously as they should have.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Dec 4, 2021)

Obviously I can’t speak on what other kids are suspended for. I’m just passing along what I heard from someone with expertise on the topic. Without seeing the drawing none of us can say how bad it is or how it compares to what other kids in other areas are suspended for. I’m not suggesting it wasn’t that bad. I’m saying there’s probably no precedent for suspension unless it calls out a teacher or students by name.

I think the administration definitely could’ve done more. If they checked his locker or book bag the shooting might’ve never happened. Instead they relied on his parents to do something and they were uninterested.


----------



## LivingInPeace (Dec 4, 2021)

Theresamonet said:


> If you Google ‘kid suspended drawing’ there are several stories on the first page of kids who were suspended just for drawing offensive images. All less graphic than what this killer was described to have drawn.
> 
> Even if it were not considered a threat, kids get suspended for far less than threats or fights all the time. I’m sure there was some lesser offense they could have sent him home for. How about a fews days suspension for using his cellphone during class? And you’d think that, in today’s climate, a kid either looking up guns or drawing guns would be automatic grounds for a backpack and locker search. I don’t think the administrators hands were tied at all, they just didn’t take it as seriously as they should have.


Wasn't an elementary school child suspended somewhere because they made a "finger gun" and pointed it at another child? If so, then yes, this demon seed should have been sent home immediately with his raggedy non-parents.


----------



## lavaflow99 (Dec 4, 2021)

LivingInPeace said:


> Wasn't an elementary school child suspended somewhere because they made a "finger gun" and pointed it at another child? If so, then yes, this demon seed should have been sent home immediately with his raggedy non-parents.


I think they wanted to send him home but the parents refused?


----------



## Kanky (Dec 4, 2021)

They caught the parents hiding in a warehouse. They are really bad being fugitives.


----------



## CarefreeinChicago (Dec 4, 2021)

I am listenting to the bond court for the parents


----------



## Reinventing21 (Dec 4, 2021)

From what I read the administration ordered the parents to get him into psychological treatment within 48 hours.  The parents also resisted and refused to take their son with them.  The parents then left the school.  This is the point that I hope gets them JAILED FOR LIFE: 

They KNEW they'd bought him a gun.  They saw the disturbing images and DID NOT CHECK their son's bookbag or tell the school administrators. They acted like it was perfectly acceptable for their son to have access to a deadly weapon, look for ammunition on his phone during school hours (THE DAY BEFORE), draw violent pictures, write "  Blood everywhere. I can't stop thinking about it.  Help me." all while KNOWING he had access to an assault weapon.

NOT ONLY THAT,  after leaving the school they did NOT go check to see if the gun was where they claim to have left it.  NOPE. TWO WHOE HOURS PASSED and ONLY THEN, when they heard their had been a shooting at the school, does the maternal DNA send some LAME &^%% TEXT message talking about, "Don't do it" and the paternal DNA calls police to say that the gun is missing and his son MIGHT be the shooter.  WHAT IN THE  HE---???!!!!

This killer did not just wake up one day like this.  I think they are crazy, evil and I wouldn't be surprised one bit if they subjected their son to major abuse.


FOUR beautiful young lives taken (one Asian---not that it matters)  and too many more severely injured for something that DID NOT have to happen.


I  hate stuff like this, and there were other similar shootings after as in possible copycats. It's like the world lost its collective mind during the pandemic.


----------



## TrulyBlessed (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## Everything Zen (Dec 4, 2021)

Their lawyer is the same team that defended Larry Nasser SMDH


----------



## Seattle Slew (Dec 4, 2021)

Black Ambrosia said:


> FWIW I asked my mom what she thought about how the school administration handled this. She’s a retired middle school principal in Michigan. She said the school couldn’t suspend him because he hadn’t done anything. She said you have to threaten someone or get into a fight before suspension is an option. I’m sure looking at ammunition on your cell phone and having violent drawings could be considered a threat to some but because he didn’t put hands on anyone or threaten anyone directly, there was only so much they could do.


Unfortunately there are many incidents of kids drawing and saying disturbing things. When there is a direct stated threat school and district admin here investigate tirelessly. After this shooting there have been copycat threats (for lack of a better term) posted online. All were followed up on but caused multiple lockdowns and students being “harshly disciplined” (superintendent’s words in a family letter home). None were found credible.

When we do threat assessments we include the family to determine if the student has access to weapons. If the family thinks this mess is cute and fun, and is not truthful, then we are sunk and vulnerable to an attack like this. I haven’t read all the details of this case- was an assessment done? Did they cooperate?

edit: no, it seems they didn’t. 

Who knows - with remote learning now an option bc of COVID, it may be that threatening talk/drawings and postings may carry a higher zero tolerance consequence in the future. You want to talk like that go sit at home. Off campus. Then we are not denying FAPE but being overly cautious at the same time. But even that will not stop someone who is determined to harm others. There was one shooting where the shooters pulled the fire alarms to get the kids out in the halls where they could easily shoot them. Sick.

I’m sure after this searching a locker/bag of a kid who makes threats will become a required step in a threat assessment if it is not already of a schools process (it was at the last HS I was at). I know it seems simple - like duhhh- but you just don’t think the kid who is making cries for help literally has a GUN on campus already. It’s not that admin didn’t take it seriously. It’s just no one had any idea how immediate the threat was at the time deadly mistake that any of us could have made. And it sounds like the family led admin to believe there was no access to weapons - they had no reason to think he could have had a gun.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Dec 4, 2021)

“No discipline was warranted.” This is what my mom was talking about.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Dec 4, 2021)

Keen said:


> I gave up after nothing was done after Sandy Hooks.  Elementary age white kids died and nothing was done.


You’re right that nothing will be done about gun laws.  I’m just saying there’s no get out of jail free card for white boy mass shooters with white victims.


----------



## Kanky (Dec 6, 2021)

School district releases details of key events leading up to Michigan shooting | CNN
					

Days after a 15-year-old student allegedly killed four classmates at a Michigan high school, the district's superintendent has requested an independent investigation into the incident -- the deadliest school shooting at a US K-12 campus since May 2018.




					www.cnn.com
				



The demon-child had the gun in his backpack when he was taken to counseling for the drawing and he lied well enough to convince them to send him back to class.


----------



## Reinventing21 (Dec 6, 2021)

I read that the school did have legal grounds to remove the student.  HOWEVER, like others said, while the teachers, counselors, admin were sufficiently freaked out to want him out, they had no way of realizing how immediate the threat was.

They relied on the fact that the student had no history and the parents did not share that they had JUST bought him a gun.  I hope schools will all take notes and make sure to do immediate searches and removal from the school.

The parents didn't tell. The parents refused to take their son. The parents ran.  As far as I'm concerned, the parents helped plan it.  The parents are guilty and should never get out of jail. Ever.


Crackers Phinn said:


> gun


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Dec 6, 2021)

For clarity, the law isn't involved in student discipline so legality wasn't a factor. The administration's actions were dictated by the school system's code of conduct. It spells out what's considered a threat and what kind of actions warrant discipline. Sadly his actions weren't enough for him to be suspended. If they'd checked his bag and found the gun, things would've been different.  I'm sure someone will be fired for not taking the initiative to do that given how uncomfortable the teachers were.

Again, I'm not saying it's right. I was just pointing out that there are rules the administration had to follow and it explains why he was allowed to stay.


----------

